# Higgs Boson-Like Particle Discovery Claimed at LHC



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 4, 2012)

Higgs Boson-Like Particle Discovery Claimed at LHC - By Paul Rincon, Science Editor, BBC News Website, Geneva/ BBC News Science & Environment/ BBC.com.uk

The particle has been the subject of a 45-year hunt to explain how matter attains its mass.

If confirmed, this will be the most important scientific discovery of the past century.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Higgs Boson Made Simple by Alan Boyle/ MSNBC.com


Richard


----------



## spirits (Jul 4, 2012)

*Interesting*

We are following this story also.


----------



## Elan (Jul 4, 2012)

Been reading a bit about this also.  Will be interesting to hear how it's presented.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 4, 2012)

British Theorist Peter Higgs lives to see his Boson by Robert Evans/ Reuters/ MSNBC.com

Schadenfreude is a word that appears in the article. It's a noun that means satisfaction or pleasure felt at someone else's misfortune.


Richard


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought the LHC was supposed to create a black hole that swallows the solar system on December 21st and validates the Mayan calender. 

Who knew?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2012)

Professor Peter Higgs Speaks About Discovery AT Edinburgh University - Video - The Guardian/ Guardian.co.uk


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 7, 2012)

How to be Sure You've Found a Higgs Boson - by Carl Bialik/ The Numbers Guy/ The Wall Street Journal Online

Good explanation of the five-sigma concept.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Pages That Sparked Higgs Boson Hunt - by Jennifer Ouellette / News/ Discovery.com


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 29, 2012)

What Does the Higgs Boson Look Like? - by Stephen Curry/ Ocam's Corner/ The Guardian.co.uk


Scientists like to consider themselves boldly imaginative but many still need to see to believe, as the story of the atom shows.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 6, 2013)

All Signs Point to Higgs, But Scientific Certainty is a Waiting Game - by Dennis Overbye/ Science/ The New York Times.com

In their bones, physicists feel it is the long-lost Higgs boson, but in science, feelings take second place to data. 

So these same physicists admit that it will take more work and analysis before they will have the cold numbers that clinch the case that the new particle announced on July 4 last year is in fact the exact boson first predicted by Peter Higgs and others in 1964 to be the arbiter of mass and cosmic diversity.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 26, 2013)

Chasing the Higgs Boson - by Dennis Overbye / Science/ The New York Times.com

At the Large Hadron Collider near Geneva, two armies of scientists struggled to close in on physics' most elusive particle.

Excellent article about how two armies of scientists closed in on physics’ most elusive particle.






Rex Features, via Associated Press
SUBATOMIC SPEEDWAY The Large Hadron Collider extends for 17 miles underneath the Swiss and French countrysides. At full power, protons race around the entire loop 11,245 times a second.





CERN/Getty Images
MAGNETIC MUSCLE The length of the Large Hadron Collider contains a total of 9,300 magnets to accelerate and control the protons on their way to collision.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2013)

Decoding the Higgs-Boson: Is it the Real Deal? - by Ian O'Neill/ News/ Discovery.com







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 18, 2013)

How the Higgs Boson was Found -by Brian Greene/ Science/ SmithsonianMag.com

Nice synopsis about the Higgs Boson and why it's important.







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hints of New Physics Detected at the LHC? : http://news.discovery.com/space/hin...=referral&utm_source=pulsenews#mkcpgn=rssnws1







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 8, 2013)

For Nobel, They Can Thank the 'God Particle' - by Dennis Overbye/ Science/ The New York Times.com

"The “God particle” became the prize particle on Tuesday. 

Two theoretical physicists who suggested that an invisible ocean of energy suffusing space is responsible for the mass and diversity of the particles in the universe won the Nobel Prize in Physics on Tuesday morning. They are Peter W. Higgs, 84, of the University of Edinburgh in Scotland, and François Englert, 80, of the Université Libre de Bruxelles in Belgium..."






 - What Is the Higgs?


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 12, 2013)

Peter Higgs Went to Lunch While Nobel Physics Prize was Announced - by Severin Carrell/ Scotland Correspondent/ The Guardian.com

Physicist says he learned of his award from an old neighbour who stopped him on the street as he returned from lunch

"...Even his closest friends had no clear idea where he was. He has no mobile phone, no computer and does not use email..."





Peter Higgs at a press conference at Edinburgh University. Photograph: Graham Stuart/EPA


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 12, 2013)

The Nobel Prize in Physics is Really a Nobel Prize in Math - by Edward Frenkel/ Tech/ The Atlantic.com

Experiment is the ultimate judge of a theory, and that’s why we need expensive and sophisticated machines like CERN's particle accelerator. But the amazing fact is that scientists like Einstein and Higgs made their discoveries with little more than pen and paper. 





The Large Hadron Collider, receiving the infrastructural improvements that have kept it offline since February 2013 (CERN)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 6, 2014)

To Scientists in Pursuit, a Bit of Matter is No Small Matter - by A.O. Scott/ Movie Review/ The New York Times.com

‘Particle Fever’ Tells of Search for the Higgs Boson.

"A description of “Particle Fever” — Mark Levinson’s mind-blowing new documentary — must grapple with some issues of scale. This is a modest, compact movie about the largest imaginable subject: the structure of the cosmos.

It tells the story of an enormous project, involving decades of labor, hundreds of millions of dollars and miles of Swiss real estate, devoted to finding something almost immeasurably small: the Higgs boson, a subatomic morsel believed by physicists to hold the key to understanding the universe..."






 A scene from the documentary "Particle Fever," directed by Mark Levinson. Credit CERN 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2014)

The Search for the Higgs Boson - and Why Science Will Defeat Stupidity - by Andrew O"Hehir/ Salon.com

A thrilling documentary makes science look awesome. But does this tremendous discovery mean "the end of physics"? 


“Particle Fever” is now playing in Los Angeles, New York, Santa Barbara, Calif., and Toronto. It opens March 14 in Chicago, Nashville, Phoenix, San Francisco and Seattle; March 19 in Ithaca, N.Y.; March 21 in Baltimore, Boston, Denver, Minneapolis, Philadelphia, San Diego and Washington; March 28 in Atlanta, Houston, Kansas City, Santa Fe, N.M., and Columbus, Ohio; April 4 in Charlotte, N.C., Charlottesville, Va., and Boise, Idaho; April 11 in Albany, N.Y.; and April 18 in Eugene, Ore., Knoxville, Tenn., and Austin, Texas, with more cities, online streaming and home video to follow.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2015)

Large Hadron Collider Quiz: Are You Ready for Run 2? - from Science/ Life and Physics/ TheGuardian.com

"CERN will restart its physics rollercoaster in May, at higher energies than ever before. But are you ready for it? Have you learned the lessons of Run 1? What the hell is that thing in the picture? Take this quiz to find out!..."





Mystery object Photograph: Gerhard Brandt/Gerhard Brandt


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 5, 2015)

The Guardian View on the Large Hadron Collider: Back to the Future - Editorial/ TheGuardian.com

"Cern’s pathbreaking accelerator remains a breathtaking piece of engineering and science, as well as an example of European cooperation at its best.

Later this month an engineer will throw a switch and one of Europe’s most successful cooperations will be back in business. The Large Hadron Collider has already identified a mysterious entity from the first trillionth of a second of creation called Higgs Boson and won two physicists a Nobel prize – and that was at half power. The big machine at Cern in Geneva has now been overhauled, enhanced and retuned. It will cautiously accelerate to full energy in the summer.

In engineering terms alone, the partnership of thousands of scientists and engineers has been breathtaking. To function, the accelerator’s superconductors must be kept at just a degree or so lower than intergalactic space: that makes the instrument the coldest place in the universe. The piping around which the beams of protons whizz must be maintained at a vacuum as tenuous as interplanetary space. The matter accelerated in the collider is designed to reach 99.9999991% the speed of light in a vacuum.

If you shone a torch at the nearest star and simultaneously fired a Cern particle, the first torchlight would arrive in four years and the accelerated proton less than two seconds later. In the course of such acceleration the propelled fragment of an atom will have acquired the relativistic mass of a mosquito: the whole beam at full tilt has the momentum of an express train at full speed. A physicist at Fermilab in Chicago has calculated that an apple fired at such velocity would, if it hit the moon, excavate a crater six miles in diameter.

The astonishments of Cern are easy enough to discuss in engineering terms. The science is harder. It invokes physical phenomena that can only have been distinguishable within the first trillionth of a second of time, at temperatures measured in millions of billions of degrees. Words such as unimaginable become standard adjectives in such a world.

The paradox is that mathematical physics has imagined it, and confirmed the accuracy of that imagination to within the first second of time. Physicists call their blueprint of creation “the standard model”. It predicted the Higgs Boson and it links the nuclear and electromagnetic forces, and the particles and waves from which planets, stars, galaxies and people are all composed..." 


Richard


----------



## artringwald (Mar 5, 2015)

*Did Homer Simpson discover the HIGGS BOSON 14 years ago?*

In a somewhat related article, a 1998 episode of The Simpsons in which a guy who usually comes across as a doughnut-eating doofus stands at a chalkboard bearing a complex equation that prefigures the discovery of the Higgs boson.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/03/homer-simpson-higgs-boson_n_6793204.html


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 14, 2015)

Large Hadron Collider Firing Up to Test the Origins of Dark Matter - by Jamie Lendino/ Extreme/ extremetech.com

"Scientists have been trying to unravel the mysteries of dark matter for years. We know it’s there, based on its gravitational pull on visible matter; it seems to have dictated the distribution of galaxies. But we can’t detect it ourselves, because it doesn’t emit radiation, or at least the type we’re familiar with. The 17-mile-long Large Hadron Collider (LHC) will soon power up by the end of this month to test a new theory: whether dark matter originates from the Higgs Boson.

The LHC had been powered down since 2012, and has since received $163 million worth of upgrades, according to Scientific American. Those upgrades, including reinforcing the connections between the superconducting magnets around the collider, should enable the LHC to smash particles together at incredible speeds and energy levels never seen before on this planet — up to 13 trillion electron volts (TeV), which is almost twice the level the collider achieved in the past. The higher energy levels will let physicists search for new particles and run tests they couldn’t run before.

All of this could lead to new discoveries..."





(Image credit: CERN)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 14, 2015)

Higgs Boson Could Explain Matter's Dominance Over Antimatter - by Clara Moskowitz/ Space/ News/ ScientificAmerican.com

"A new theory suggests the Higgs field varied in the early universe, offering matter a chance to split off from antimatter 

The stars, the planets and you and I could just as easily be made of antimatter as matter, but we are not. Something happened early in the universe’s history to give matter the upper hand, leaving a world of things built from atoms and little trace of the antimatter that was once as plentiful but is rare today. A new theory published February 11 in Physical Review Letters suggests the recently discovered Higgs boson particle may be responsible—more particularly, the Higgs field that is associated with the particle..."





Computer simulation of particle tracks from an LHC collision that produced a Higgs boson.
CERN


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cern's Large Hadron Collider Resarts with Sights Set on Dark Matter - Press Association/ Science/ TheGuardian.com

"Cern confirms successful restart of world’s largest and most powerful atom smasher following upgrade, raising hopes of a ‘new era for science’..."






Switches in the control centre of the Large Hadron Collider. Photograph: DENIS BALIBOUSE/REUTERS 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2015)

Multiparton Interactions at the Large Hadron Collider - by Jon Butterworth/ Science/ Life & Physics/ TheGuardian.com

"Away from the high-profile Higgs hunting, a new paper sheds some light on the complex inner life of the proton, and how it affects results from CERN's LHC.

For most of the past two years, before it stopped last week for a while, the LHC was making protons collide head on with each other. The protons are made of quarks and gluons, and most of the physics results we publish discuss each proton-proton collision as though it were a collision between a pair of these constituents. The rest of the proton – all those other quarks and gluons – is essentially just a nuisance.

However, a recent paper does something different. It measures what seem to be multiple quark and gluon collisions in the same proton-proton collisions.

This phenomenon is known as "multi-parton interaction". A "parton" is a part of the proton, as the name suggests. The term was introduced by Richard Feynman in 1969 to describe small pointlike bits (ok, parts) of very fast moving protons. Gell-Mann and Zweig had already proposed that hadrons were made of objects which Gell-Mann called quarks; but whether these were just mathematical tools to describe the symmetries of hadrons, or whether they had any more substantial reality was not clear..."







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cern Restarts Large Hadron Collider With Mission to Make Scientific History - by Ian Sample, Science Editor/ Science/ TheGuardian.com

"Physicists hope particle accelerator will explain dark matter, gravity and antimatter as it completes its test run following an upgrade..."





The Large Hadron Collider at Cern in 2013. Engineers have spent the past two years reinforcing its connections and building in safety devices to prevent a short circuit. Photograph: Adam Warzawa/EPA 


Richard


----------



## artringwald (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks so much for posting these articles. If our local paper had any news about the restart, I missed it. Anybody interested in the LHC should watch the excellent movie Particle Fever. Here's the trailer:

https://youtu.be/Rikc7foqvRI


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 17, 2015)

Large Hadron Collider Finds Long-Sought Signs of Rare Particle Decays - by Amina Khan/ Science/ Science Now/ Los Angeles Times/ latimes.com

Smashing protons together in search of strange particles, scientists at the Large Hadron Collider near Geneva say they’ve discovered signs of particle decays that have long been predicted, but have never before been seen.

The decay pattern of the two B mesons, described in the journal Nature, could help researchers test the limits of the standard model of particle physics and probe unexplained cosmic phenomena, including the existence of dark matter and the dearth of antimatter in the universe.

Three years after the dramatic discovery of the Higgs boson -- a find that earned the theorists who predicted its existence a Nobel Prize -- CERN’s Large Hadron Collider has been retrofitted and upgraded to search for particles at even higher energies than before.

“From the scientific standpoint, this is big, heady stuff. All the puzzles of physics could fall into place or they could just remain mysteries based on what we learn from these decays,” said study co-author Joel Butler, a member of the collider’s Compact Muon Solenoid (CMS) experiment and an experimental particle physicist at Fermilab in Illinois. “This is kind of a fantastic time in physics, where many mysteries might get resolved.”

That’s because, while the Higgs boson fits neatly into the standard model, scientists know that the model does not truly explain the reality around us. It cannot account for dark matter -- the invisible, untouchable stuff that can’t be directly detected but whose gravitational influence defines the structure of the cosmos. Nor does it describe dark energy, the strange repulsive force that is causing the universe to expand at a faster and faster rate. It certainly can’t explain what happened to all the antimatter in the universe. If antimatter was created in equal or near-equal amounts to matter, then all (or at least most) of the matter and antimatter should have annihilated each other by now. The stuff we’re made of should not have survived -- or at least, not in such high amounts..."





Scientists at the Large Hadron Collider have discovered particle decay patterns that have long been predicted by the standard model of particle physics. (CERN)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 22, 2015)

Resurrected Large Hadron Collider Smashes Protons, and Speed Records - by Mary Beth Griggs/ Science/ Popular Science/ popsci.com

"And this was only a test...

The Large Hadron Collider (LHC) has hosted a number of major scientific achievements, not the least of which was the thrilling discovery of the elusive Higgs boson particle.

Now, the massive particle accelerator has done it again, smashing protons together at record-breaking energies yesterday on its first test run since it was shut down for upgrades two years ago

Previously, the particle collider sent beams of protons smashing into each other at 7 or 8 tera-electron volts (TeV) but now, the researchers have adjusted the equipment so that it can smash particles together with energies of 13 TeV, a feat they accomplished last night. On a human scale, one TeV isn't a huge amount of energy. The LHC glossary explains that a flying mosquito has about one TeV of energy. (Until you swat it. Then, it's a dead mosquito. (It knows what it did.))..."





Collision
CMS
Particles are detected by the CMS instrument on the LHC after protons collide at 13 TeV


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 20, 2015)

Meet the Pentaquark, Just Spotted at CERN's Large Hadron Collider - by Eryn Brown/ Science News/ Sci-Tech Today/ sci-tech-today.com


"For decades, physicists have looked for the pentaquark -- a type of subatomic particle long theorized to exist but never seen, despite numerous false alarms.

This week, scientists at the European Organization for Nuclear Research, or CERN, announced that they had finally found their elusive quarry..."







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 6, 2015)

Some Top Measurements From CERN's Large Hadron Collider - by Jon Butterworth/ Science/ Life & Physics/ theguardian/ theguardian.com

"New and improved measurements of the heaviest quark. Also, in what sense do protons get bigger as they go faster, and how do we know?..."




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2015)

LHC Experiment Hints at Possibility of New Particle - by Jesse Emspak/ Tech/ Innovation/ NBC News/ nbcnews.com

 "The biggest particle accelerator in the world might have found a hint of an entirely new fundamental particle — or it might be seeing ghosts.

But even if it turns out to be nothing, particle physicists have written a spate of studies to coincide with the new experimental results, proposing different ideas about what might have been found. Theories in the new research papers range from positing new flavors of the Higgs boson (the particle thought to explain how other particles get their mass) to proposing candidates for dark matter.

If a new particle or particles turn out to be real, or if dark matter is confirmed, it would mean the reigning model of particle physics, the Standard Model, needs to be extended and possibly replaced..."





The ATLAS detector in the Large Hadron Collider picked up this jet of particles (yellow and green bars) when protons collided at energies of 13 TeV. CERN, ATLAS


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 19, 2015)

Potential New Particle Shows Up at the LHC, Thrilling and Confounding Physicists - by Clara Moskowitz/ Scientific American/ scientificamerican.com

More info on the Potential New Particle:


"A little wiggle on a graph, representing just a handful of particles, has set the world of physics abuzz. Scientists at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) in Switzerland, the largest particle accelerator on Earth, reported yesterday that their machine might have produced a brand new particle not included in the established laws of particle physics known as the Standard Model. Their results, based on the data collected from April to November after the LHC began colliding protons at nearly twice the energy of its previous runs, are too inconclusive to be sure—many physicists warned that the wiggle could just as easily represent a statistical fluke. Nevertheless, the finding has already spawned at least 10 new papers in less than a day proposing a theoretical explanation for the particle, and has the halls and blackboards of physics departments around the world churning..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 12, 2016)

Explore the Large Hadron Collider in 360-Degree Video - by Carl Franzen/ Science/ Synchrotronicity/ Popular Science/ popsci.com

"At 17-miles across, the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) is not only the world's largest particle accelerator, but it is also a fantastic spot for a 360-degree video shoot. BBC News recently went inside the vast, tunneling underground complex, located near Geneva, Switzerland, and came back out with the panoramic video above. Unless you're a particle physicist or have 12 friends you can rustle up for a public tour, it's probably the closest you'll come to standing near a mini-Big Bang anytime soon..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 20, 2016)

CERN Seeks International Artists for Full-Time Residency - by Danny Lewis/ Smart News: Keeping You Current/ SmithsonianMag.com

"For any artist out there wanting to get up close and personal with the world's largest and most powerful particle collider, this might be your chance: the European Center for Nuclear Research (CERN) is seeking submissions for its COLLIDE International Award. The lucky winner will get the opportunity to work with a CERN scientist on a project designed to bring art and science together..."





Large Hadron Collider, Geneva, Switzerland (James Brittain/Corbis)
By Danny Lewis
smithsonian.com
March 16, 2016



Read more: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart...time-residency-180958448/#oYbRw3kd4ewpDop6.99
Give the gift of Smithsonian magazine for only $12! http://bit.ly/1cGUiGv
Follow us: @SmithsonianMag on Twitter


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 23, 2016)

CERN Opens Access to 300TB of Large Hadron Collider Data - by Mariella Moon/ Latest in Science/ Engadget/ engadget.com

"CERN will keep you researchers, students and dataphiles busy this weekend. The institute has released 300 terabytes of Large Hadron Collider data collected by the Compact Muon Solenoid (CMS) detector back in 2011. You know how scientists use the collider to smash particles? Well, the CMS is one of the two components of the LHC with the capability to see the particles (like the Higgs boson) or phenomena produced by those high-energy collisions.

The CMS team released two types of datasets you can access on CERN's OpenData website: the primary datasets are in the same format used by its own researchers, while the derived datasets require less computing power and are meant for students. ..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 24, 2016)

CERN Releases 300TB of Large Hadron Collider Data Into Open Access - by Devin Coldewey/ Large Hadron Collider/ Tech Crunch (TC)/ techcrunch.com

"Cancel your plans for this weekend! CERN just dropped 300 terabytes of hot collider data on the world and you know you want to take a look.

Kati Lassila-Perini, a physicist who works on the Compact Muon Solenoid (!) detector, gave a refreshingly straightforward explanation for this huge release.

“Once we’ve exhausted our exploration of the data, we see no reason not to make them available publicly,” she said in a news release accompanying the data. “The benefits are numerous, from inspiring high school students to the training of the particle physicists of tomorrow. And personally, as CMS’s data preservation coordinator, this is a crucial part of ensuring the long-term availability of our research data.” ...."







Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 21, 2016)

China's Biggest Bang, A Supercollider Twice the Size of CERN's - by Casey Hall/ Forbes/ Asia/ forbes.com

"Chinese scientists are forging ahead with plans to build the world’s largest supercollider as part of a broader effort to brand the country as a leader in theoretical and practical science.

The enormous machine, which was first floated shortly after the Swiss-based Large Hadron Collider proved the existence of the Higgs boson particle in 2012, is currently in the planning stages, with construction expected to start in 2021, according to state media reports.

The project will reportedly require $6 billion in investment, a significant sum in an age where belt-tightening from developed nations the world over has resulted in a trend for less government-sponsored investment in scientific endeavors..."





GENEVA, SWITZERLAND – APRIL 20: A detailed view of one of the machines in the Crystal Laboratory at The European Organization for Nuclear Research commonly know as CERN on April 20, 2016 in Geneva, Switzerland. (Photo by Dean Mouhtaropoulos/Getty Images)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 7, 2016)

Large Hadron Collider's New 'Particle' Was Just a Fluke - by Jon Fingas/ Gadgetry/ Engadget/ engadget.com

"Sorry, folks: CERN didn't mean to get your hopes up. Researchers have determined that Large Hadron Collider data suggesting a possible new particle was really just a "statistical fluctuation." Additional data collected over the course of the past several months reduced the unusual diphoton "bump" to a significance of 2 sigma, or well below the 5 sigma needed for a discovery to be considered authentic. It's just unusual that scientists saw a blip like this at both the ATLAS and CMS experiments, ATLAS' Dave Charlton explains to Scientific American.

Not that CERN sees the LHC's post-reboot operations as a waste. Its teams have collected roughly five times more data in 2016 than they obtained last year, and have spotted the elusive Higgs boson with higher certainty than they had the first time around. Moreover, the LHC is exceeding its hoped-for specs. It's surpassing its intended luminosity (collisions per second), which should help it spot even the rarest physics events at extremely high energy levels. While it may take a long time for results to emerge, the collider could be well on its way to making new discoveries that hold up under scrutiny..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 26, 2016)

CERN Introduces Large Haldron Collider's Robotic Inspectors

https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/26/cern-large-hadrone-collider-tim-robot-inspector/

"Since the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) needs to be in tip-top shape to discover new particles, it has two inspectors making sure everything's in working order. The two of them are called TIM, short not for Timothy, but for Train Inspection Monorail. These mini autonomous monorails that keep an eye on the world's largest particle collider follow a pre-defined route and get around using tracks suspended from the ceiling. According to CERN's post introducing the machines, the tracks are remnants from the time the tunnel housed the Large Electron Positron instead of the LHC. The LEP's monorail was bigger, but not quite as high-tech: it was mainly used to transport materials and workers...."





Patrice Loiez/CERN

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2017)

New Results From CERN Could Fill One of the Biggest Gaps In the Standard Model of Physics
By BEC Crew/ Science Alert/ sciencealert.com

"Of the many unanswered questions that stand in the way of the Standard Model of physics being able to adequately explain the Universe and everything in it, the mystery of matter-antimatter asymmetry is one of the biggest.

The equal amounts of matter and antimatter produced by the Big Bang should have cancelled each other out, resulting in a Universe with barely any particles, and yet, here we are. Now, new results from a Large Hadron Collider detector at CERN could be our best chance at explaining the paradox of our own existence...."





Proton-proton collision in the LHCb. Credit: CERN


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 4, 2017)

Large Hadron Collider Gets "Open Heart Surgery" 
By Jason Daley/ Smart News:Keeping You Current/ SmithsonianMag.com

"The massive physics experiment in Switzerland is receiving an upgrade.

The Large Hadron Collider has been smashing atoms together for almost a decade now, and making some incredible discoveries in the process. Now, a major upgrade of one of its detectors combined with a recent boost in the collider's power promises to make the world's largest machine even better at unlocking the sub-atomic secrets of the universe.

Yesterday, according to Paul Rincon at the BBC, engineers at the collider swapped out a large component known as a “pixel tracker” in the Compact Muon Solenoid (CMS), one of the major experiments along the LHC’s oval. The complexity and delicate nature of this procedure makes it comparable to performing open-heart surgery on the massive scientific instrument, which straddles the border between Switzerland and France, Rincon reports.


The collider uses 1,200 magnets to guide two beams of particles moving at almost the speed of light around the 16-mile-long oval. Researchers then cross those beams, resulting in high-energy collisions that sometimes reveal new types of particles. Discoveries made at the LHC include the vaunted Higgs boson as well as other exotic particles including pentaquarks and antiquarks. Along the particle beam's route are four major detectors, including CMS, that pick up signals from different types of particles created by the collisions.






The innards of the Large Hadron Collider's CMS module (Max Brice/CERN)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yearning for New Physics at CERN, in a Post-Higgs Way
By Dennis Overbye/ Science/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"Physicists monitoring the Large Hadron Collider are seeking
clues to a theory that will answer deeper questions about the
cosmos. But the silence from the frontier has been ominous.

MEYRIN, Switzerland — The world’s biggest and most expensive time machine is running again.

Underneath the fields and shopping centers on the French-Swiss border outside Geneva, in the Large Hadron Collider, the subatomic particles known as protons are zooming around a 17-mile electromagnetic racetrack and banging into one another at the speed of light, recreating conditions of the universe when it was only a trillionth of a second old.

Some 5,000 physicists are back at work here at CERN, the European Organization for Nuclear Research, watching their computers sift the debris from primordial collisions in search of new particles and forces of nature, and plan to keep at it for at least the next 20 years.

Science is knocking on heaven’s door, as the Harvard physicist Lisa Randall put it in the title of her recent book about particle physics.

But what if nobody answers? What if there is nothing new to discover? That prospect is now a cloud hanging over the physics community...."





A “physicist” in the office of John Ellis at CERN. Susy stands for supersymmetry. Credit Leslye Davis/The New York Times       


Richard


----------



## artringwald (Jun 27, 2017)

Why it takes lots of drinks to build a super collider
By Vicky Hallett, Washington Post

What does it take to build the world’s largest particle accelerator? A circular 17-mile tunnel buried 300 feet underground. And a heck of a lot of booze.

“There were all these bottles of champagne in the control room. I thought we were going to become alcoholics,” recalls engineer Katy Foraz, one of four experts interviewed by Wired’s Emma Grey Ellis for “The Large Hadron Collider: An Oral History.”

The piece, in the magazine’s July issue, explains why so much celebration accompanied the construction of the collider, built by the European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN) with the help of thousands of scientists and engineers from around the world.

In 2008, just after the machine started up for the first time, there was a major problem.

No, it hadn’t opened up a black hole, as conspiracy theorists feared it might. But there was “one bad welding job out of 10,000,” explains Frédérick Bordry, director of accelerators at CERN, which is based on the French-Swiss border near Geneva.

“Because of a bad connection between two magnets, one ton of liquid helium, the coolant we use on the magnets, was released into the tunnel,” he says.

So after a year of very expensive repairs, the team got going on Round 2.

This time, they set more incremental goals, which gave them more reasons to party. “With each step, we increased the energy of the beam,” Foraz says. “And then each week we would try again, and we would reach a new record and have more drinks.”

The strategy worked: Since March 2010, the Large Hadron Collider has been smashing high-energy particle beams together as scientists study the physics of the universe.


Cheers to that.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 7, 2017)

The Large Hadron Collider Just Detected a New Particle That's Heavier Than a Proton
By Mike McCrae/ Science Alert/ sciencealert.com

"It's a big one.

The Large Hadron Collider has once again done what it does best – smash bits of matter together and find new particles in the carnage.

This time physicists have come across a real charmer. It's four times heavier than a proton and could help challenge some ideas about how this kind of matter sticks together...."





Daniel Dominguez/CERN


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 7, 2017)

The Race to Reveal Antimatter's Secrets
By Elizabeth Gibney/ Nature/ Physics/ Scientific American/ scientificamerican.com

"In the shadow of the Large Hadron Collider, six teams are competing to answer one of the universe’s deepest existential questions.

In a high-ceilinged hangar at CERN, six rival experiments are racing to understand the nature of one of the Universe's most elusive materials. They sit just meters apart. In places, they are literally on top of one another: the metallic beam of one criss-crosses another like a shopping-center escalator, its multi-ton concrete support hanging ominously overhead.

“We're constantly reminded of each other,” says physicist Michael Doser, who leads AEGIS, an experiment that is vying to be the first to discover how antimatter — matter's rare mirror image — responds to gravity...."





CERN's new antiproton decelerator, ELENA, is set to start slowing the particles down for study this year. _Credit:  Dean Mouhtaropoulos Getty Images



Richard_


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 31, 2017)

Ultimate Theory of Particle Physics Holds Where Physicists Hoped It Wouldn't
By Ryan F. Mandelbaum/ Gizmodo/ gizmodo.com

"The smallest pieces of the universe are governed by a beautiful and mind-blowing set of rules: the “Standard Model.” The Standard Model explains the behavior of all 17 discovered particles, and it continues to make predictions that have been proven accurate by the largest physics experiments in the world, including the Large Hadron Collider in Switzerland. But the model is incomplete.

The Standard Model explains why each kind of fundamental particle exists, as well as how they interact with one another. But it fails to explain why is there so much more matter than antimatter in our universe—one of the biggest mysteries facing physicists today. Experiments designed to answer that question in a roundabout way, like the Large Hadron Collider beauty (LHCb) experiment, have detected tantalizing hints of new particle behaviors that don’t seem to obey the Standard Model. But newer results are clouding the story.

“That’s very puzzling,” Patrick Koppenburg from the Dutch National Institute for Subatomic Physics told Gizmodo. “There are hints of new physics... but there is no indication that this would lead to a solution of the matter-antimatter symmetry of the universe.”

The LHCb, one of the experiments on the Large Hadron Collider, was somewhat overlooked during the dramatic hunt for the Higgs boson. But this year, it has pumped out some interesting new results, including one that suggests completely uncharacterized physical rules. It’s especially well-suited to study a physical effect called “CP violation.” But new research demonstrates its findings might not demonstrate CP violation, and we’re no closer to understanding where the universe’s antimatter has gone...."





Image: CERN/LHCb


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2018)

How Much Mass Does the W Boson Have?
By Jon Butterworth/ Science/ Life & Physics/ The Guardian/ theguardian.com

"And why it matters.

Whenever I describe the fundamental forces to an audience that does not entirely consist of other particle physicists (happens more often that you might think), it is the weak force that causes trouble.

Electromagnetism holds atoms together (amongst other fun stuff), the strong force holds atomic nuclei together, and gravity holds the planet together. But what does the weak force do? I am usually reduced to hand-waving about neutrinos and the Sun, in a faintly unconvincing fashion.

In fact the weak force is vital, especially for the Sun.

The carriers of the weak force are the W and the Z bosons, and – crucially – the W boson has an electric charge. This means that protons can transform into neutrons by the emission of a positively-charged W boson; and that in turn means that hydrogen (nucleus = 1 proton) can fuse together to eventually form Helium (nucleus = 2 protons and 2 neutrons). Energy is released in the process, and that keeps the Sun burning...."





Photograph: NASA/Getty Images 


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 30, 2018)

Higgs Factory a 'Must for Big Physics'
By Paul Rincon/ Science & Environment/ News/ BBC/ bbc.com

"A top physicist says the construction of a "factory" to produce Higgs boson particles is a priority for the science community.

In an exclusive interview, Nigel Lockyer, head of America's premier particle physics lab, said studying the Higgs could hasten major discoveries.

He said momentum in the physics community was gathering for a machine to be built either in Europe or Asia.

"Our field uniformly agrees that would be a good thing," he told the BBC.

The Fermilab director added: "The Higgs is such an interesting particle - a unique particle."

The Higgs boson - named after British theoretical physicist Peter Higgs - was discovered in 2012 at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) particle smasher under the Franco-Swiss border.

The detection capped a decades-long effort to detect the particle experimentally, adding the last missing piece to the theory of particle physics known as the Standard Model, or SM...."





Cern
Image caption A candidate Higgs boson collision event at CMS, one of the experiments at the Large Hadron Collider



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 22, 2018)

Get a Drone's-Eye View of the Large Hadron Collider
NBC News/ CERN/ Accelerating Science/ Video/ nbcnews.com

"Researchers at Europe's CERN particle physics center send a camera-equipped drone above and through the Large Hadron Collider, the world's biggest particle-smasher. These shots focus on the ALICE detector, which recreates the conditions that existed just an instant after the Big Bang...."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 27, 2018)

Nuclear Detectives Hunt Invisible Particles That Escaped the World's Largest Atom Smasher
By Rafi Letzter/ Live Science Staff Writer/ Science & Astronomy/ space.com

"A few years from now, if a crew of physicists gets its way, a squat building will rise above the border between France and Switzerland. This warehouse-size annex will join a scientific facility so large it crosses national borders. And, if the researchers proposing the construction are correct, it just might find the missing pieces of the universe.

Separated by a few hundred vertical feet of bedrock granite from the Large Hadron Collider (LHC), the new building would contain a scientific instrument called the MATHUSLA device (Massive Timing Hodoscope for Ultra Stable Neutral Particles), named after the longest-living man in the Book of Genesis. Its job: to hunt for long-lived particles that the LHC can't detect itself.

There's something strange about the idea. The LHC is the biggest, baddest particle accelerator in the world: a 17-mile (27 kilometers) ring of superconducting magnets that, 11,245 times per second, flings a few thousand protons at one another at significant fractions of the speed of light and then, whenever anything interesting happens, records the result...."





The ATLAS experiment at the Large Hadron Collider is one of the machine's two big all-purpose detectors.
Credit: CERN



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 18, 2018)

CERN's Large Hadron Collider Getting Major Luminosity Upgrade
By David Szondy/ Physics/ New Atlas/ newatlas.com

"After eight years of banging subatomic particles together, CERN's Large Hadron Collider (LHC) is getting a major upgrade. In a ceremony on Friday, the high-energy physics laboratory broke ground on the High-Luminosity LHC (HL-LHC) project that, when it goes online in 2026, will increase the collision rates of the LHC by up to a factor of seven and allow around 10 times more data to be collected. 

Though the LHC has been up and running since 2010, the new HL-LHC upgrades have been on the drawing board since November 2011. The project involves 29 institutes based in 13 countries and was formally approved by the CERN Council in June 2016, followed by prototyping of elements of the hardware that will go into modifying the 27-km (16.8 mi) collider ring.

CERN says that the new work will require replacing 1.2 km (3,937 ft) of the ring and swapping out various magnets, collimators, and radiofrequency cavities at the LHC's two main sites in France and Switzerland. This will mean erecting new buildings and the cutting of new shafts, caverns and underground galleries that will house new cryogenic equipment, electrical power supply systems, and new plants for cooling and ventilation. Though the LHC will remain online during the work, there will be two technical stop periods as well as annual maintenance work....."





Prototype of a quadrupole magnet for the High-Luminosity LHC project(Credit: Robert Hradil, Monika Majer/ProStudio22.ch)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 18, 2018)

Large Hadron Collider Will Become 10 Times More Powerful After Ongoing Upgrade
By Lorenzo Tanos/ Science/ Inquisitr/ inquisitr.com

"The Large Hadron Collider is currently getting a massive upgrade, and once everything is completed, it is expected to be substantially more powerful, and capable of helping scientists make bigger breakthroughs with all the data the atom smasher will be able to gather.

According to _Engadget_, work on the LHC upgrade began on Friday in Geneva, Switzerland, with a ground-breaking ceremony officially kicking off a project that is expected to be completed sometime in 2026. The upgrade will transform the atom smasher into an even higher-end machine, one called the High-Luminosity Large Hadron Collider or HL-LHC.

Currently, the Large Hadron Collider is made up of two overlapping 16-mile (27-kilometer) rings, with four intersecting points where protons can collide. Once upgraded, the machine will be able to gather about five to seven times more data than it can at the present, but in order to do that, the LHC team will need to increase the chances of protons colliding into each other by squeezing the particle beams at the four intersections....."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 10, 2018)

Researchers Find More Evidence for the Higgs Boson
By Jason Daley/ Smart News: Keeping You Current/ Smithsonian/ smithsonianmag.com

"Analysis of years of data from the Large Hadron Collider shows evidence the particle decays into bottom quarks.

July 4, 2012. Besides being the United States’ 236th birthday, it was the day that physicists announced that they had found strong evidence of the Higgs boson, an elusive particle that imparts mass to other elementary particles in the universe. It was one of the most important achievements in physics in the last century, and it took the construction of the Large Hadron Collider, the giant particle accelerator based outside Geneva, Switzerland, to test for it. Following that triumph, the physics community was confident that more discoveries would follow from CERN. But literally quadrillions of proton collisions in the collider later, nothing new has emerged. Now, however, after sifting through years of data, researchers working on the LHC’s ATLAS experiment announced that they can confirm something new: the decay of the Higgs boson produces bottom quarks, lending support to a theoretical framework of physics known as the Standard Model of particle physics.

According to a press release, the 2012 Higgs sighting was incomplete. While actually observing a Higgs boson is not currently possible, detecting the bits the particle decays into is something the particle accelerator can do. At that time, two predicted particles called W and Z bosons were observed, which are expected in about 30 percent of decaying Higgs bosons. But researchers did not see the particles expected 60 percent of the time—bottom quarks.

Or at least, so they thought. The problem, explains the _Wire__, _is that they did see bottom quarks, just too many of them; the collider produces lots of bottoms quarks through various interactions besides the streams of protons it’s been designed to slam into one another. So figuring out whether a bottom quark detected in the LHC came from a decaying Higgs boson or from somewhere else proved extremely difficult. That’s why it took so long for scientists to reach the point of reasonable certainty that some of the bottom quarks they were observing were coming from Higgs decay. Looking at all the data since 2011 and using new analytical techniques like deep artificial neural nets and machine learning, they finally found statistically significant evidence of the Higgs-generated bottom quarks......"





(ATLAS Collaboration/CERN)



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 14, 2018)

Has the Large Hadron Collider Accidentally Thrown Away the Evidence for New Physics?
By Ethan Siegel/ Starts With a Bang/ Forbes/ forbes.com

"Over at the Large Hadron Collider, protons simultaneously circle clockwise and counterclockwise, smashing into one another while moving at 99.9999991% the speed of light apiece. At two specific points designed to have the greatest numbers of collisions, enormous particle detectors were constructed and installed: the CMS and ATLAS detectors. After billions upon billions of collisions at these enormous energies, the LHC has brought us further in our hunt for the fundamental nature of the Universe and our understanding of the elementary building blocks of matter.

Earlier this month, the LHC celebrated 10 years of operation, with the discovery of the Higgs boson marking its crowning achievement. Yet despite these successes, no new particles, interactions, decays, or fundamental physics has been found. Worst of all is this: most of CERN's data from the LHC has been lost forever.

This is one of the least well-understood pieces of the high-energy physics puzzle, at least among the general public. The LHC hasn't just lost most of its data: it's lost a whopping 99.9999% of it. That's right; out of every one million collisions that occurs at the LHC, only one of them has all of its data written down and recorded.

It's something that happened out of necessity, due to the limitations imposed by the laws of nature themselves, as well as what technology can presently do. But in making that decision, there's a tremendous fear made all the more palpable by the fact that, other than the much-anticipated Higgs, nothing new has been discovered. The fear is this: that there is new physics waiting to be discovered, but we've missed it by throwing this data away.

We didn't have a choice in the matter, really. Something had to be thrown away. The way the LHC works is by accelerating protons as close to the speed of light as possible in opposite directions and smashing them together. This is how particle accelerators have worked best for generations. According to Einstein, a particle's energy is a combination of its rest mass (which you may recognize as _E = mc2_) and the energy of its motion, also known as its kinetic energy. The faster you go — or more accurately, the closer you get to the speed of light — the higher energy-per-particle you can achieve....."





The ATLAS particle detector of the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) at the European Nuclear Research Center (CERN) in Geneva, Switzerland. Built inside an underground tunnel of 27km (17miles) in circumference, CERN's LHC is the world's largest and most powerful particle collider and the largest single machine in the world. It can only record a tiny fraction of the data it collects.



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 24, 2018)

'Behind the Science': An Exclusive Visit at Cern of Geneva (Ep 1)
By Claudio Rosmino/ Switzerland/ Euronews/ euronews.com

"Who are the people working *behind the scene* of a scientific discovery?

Who helps and inspires scientists on their journey towards *knowledge*?

When a breaking news comes up, we usually see a scientist or a researcher on the cover pages, but how many other people are working behind them to make this possible?

*CERN* has opened its doors of his headquarter in Geneva exclusively to *Euronews*, and helped us to discover some of the services that are essential for the functioning of the scientific machine when it comes to unlock the *secrets* of our universe.

In each episode of our mini serie *« Behind the Science »*, we will discover, in a straight storytelling style, the contribution of those « hidden» people working for one of the most important centre of research for *physics* in the world.

We will guide you through their experiences by sharing their successes, challenges and passions...."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 28, 2018)

CERN Scientists Say the LHC Has Confirmed Two New Particles, and Possibly Discovered a Third
By Michelle Star/ Physics/ Science Alert/ sciencealert.com

"They are known as bottom baryons.

The Large Hadron Collider is at it again, showing us new wonders in the world of particle physics. Scientists working on the Large Hadron Collider beauty (LHCb) collaboration have observed two new particles that have never been seen before - and seen evidence of a third.

The two new particles, predicted by the standard quark model, are baryons - the same family of particles as the protons used in LHC particle acceleration experiments.

Baryons are what most of the Universe is made up of, including protons and neutrons - composite particles consisting of three fundamental particles called quarks, which have different 'flavours', or types: up, down, top, bottom, charm, and strange.

Protons consist of two up quarks and one down quark, while neutrons consist of one up quark and two down quarks, for instance. But the two new particles discovered have a slightly different composition.

Named Σb(6097)+ and Σb(6097)-, they consist of two up quarks and one bottom quark; and two down quarks and one bottom quark, respectively.

These particles are known as bottom baryons, and they are related to four particles previously observed at Fermilab. However, the new observations mark the first time scientists have detected these higher-mass counterparts; they are about six times more massive than a proton....."





(CERN)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 5, 2018)

Mystery Particle Spotted? Discovery Would Require Physics So Weird That Nobody Has Even Thought of It
By Roger Barlow/ Science & Technology/ The Conversation/ theconversation.com

"There was a huge amount of excitement when the Higgs boson was first spotted back in 2012 – a discovery that bagged the Nobel Prize for Physics in 2013. The particle completed the so-called standard model, our current best theory of understanding nature at the level of particles.

Now scientists at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) at Cern think they may have seen another particle, detected as a peak at a certain energy in the data, although the finding is yet to be confirmed. Again there’s a lot of excitement among particle physicists, but this time it is mixed with a sense of anxiety. Unlike the Higgs particle, which confirmed our understanding of physical reality, this new particle seems to threaten it. 

The new result – consisting of a mysterious bump in the data at 28 GeV (a unit of energy) – has been published as a preprint on ArXiv. It is not yet in a peer-reviewed journal – but that’s not a big issue. The LHC collaborations have very tight internal review procedures, and we can be confident that the authors have done the sums correctly when they report a “4.2 standard deviation significance”. That means that the probability of getting a peak this big by chance – created by random noise in the data rather than a real particle – is only 0.0013%. That’s tiny – 13 in a million. So it seems like it must a real event rather than random noise – but nobody’s opening the champagne yet.

*What the data says*

Many LHC experiments, which smash beams of protons (particles in the atomic nucleus) together, find evidence for new and exotic particles by looking for an unusual build up of known particles, such as photons (particles of light) or electrons. That’s because heavy and “invisible” particles such as the Higgs are often unstable and tend to fall apart (decay) into lighter particles that are easier to detect. We can therefore look for these particles in experimental data to work out whether they are the result of a heavier particle decay. The LHC has found many new particles by such techniques, and they have all fitted into the standard model.

The new finding comes from an experiment involving the CMS detector, which recorded a number of pairs of muons – well known and easily identified particles that are similar to electrons, but heavier. It analysed their energies and directions and asked: if this pair came from the decay of a single parent particle, what would the mass of that parent be?....."





CMS model of a Higgs boson decaying into two jets of hadrons and two electrons. Lucas Taylor/CERN, CC BY-SA



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 31, 2019)

CERN's New Collider Design Is Four Times Larger Than the LHC
By Becky Ferreira/ Colliders/ Motherboard/ motherboard.vice.com

*"If built, the Future Circular Collider will be 10 times more powerful than the Large Hadron Collider, and could discover new types of particles.*

*The 2012 discovery of the Higgs boson particle at CERN’s Large Hadron Collider (LHC) is widely considered to be one of the most important scientific breakthroughs in history. It validated a half-century of research about the basic building blocks of matter, and remains the crowning achievement of modern particle physics.

Now, CERN wants to follow up on the LHC’s smashing success with a super-sized structure called the Future Circular Collider (FCC). This next-generation particle accelerator would boast 10 times the observational power of the LHC and would stretch across 100 kilometers (62 miles), encircling the Swiss city of Geneva and much of the surrounding area.

CERN published its first conceptual design report for the FCC on Tuesday. The four-volume roadmap was developed over five years by 1,300 contributors based at 150 universities, according to a statement.

Colliders examine the smallest scales of the known universe by shooting particles through tunnels at near light speeds and studying the weird quantum junk that’s created when they crash into each other. The end goal for the FCC is to build a gigantic super-powerful version of the LHC that could discover entirely new forms of matter and observe known particles like the Higgs boson in unprecedented detail.

“The FCC conceptual design report is a remarkable accomplishment,” CERN Director-General Fabiola Gianotti said in a statement. “It shows the tremendous potential of the FCC to improve our knowledge of fundamental physics and to advance many technologies with a broad impact on society.”

The report projects that the FCC would cost about $17 billion and would not be completed until the 2050s, at the earliest. However, the huge underground tunnel required for the collider could accommodate other physics projects in the meantime...."





Concept image of the Future Circular Collider. Image: CERN



Richard





*


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fabiola Gianotti: 'There is Nothing More Rewarding Than Discovering a New Particle'
By Ian Sample/ The Observer/ Cern/ Science/ The Guardian/ theguardian.com

"An Italian particle physicist, Fabiola Gianotti, 58, has been the director general of Cern since January 2016. Previously she led a collaboration of around 3,000 physicists from 38 countries which co-discovered the Higgs boson in 2012. Last month Cern published plans for a €20bn successor to the Large Hadron Collider.

*What’s up with the Large Hadron Collider (LHC)? *
The LHC is in shutdown because we are going to upgrade the accelerator complex. We’ll upgrade the injectors and the experiments and resume taking data in 2021 with higher intensity beams. We’ll run for three more years and then shut down again until 2026 to upgrade the LHC for the high-luminosity phase. Higher luminosity means more collisions. We can study fundamental particles in much more detail. We’ll be producing about 15m Higgs bosons per year....."





Fabiola Gianotti: ‘Diversity is an asset; we have to use it in the best way.’ Photograph: Valentin Flauraud/EPA/Rex/Shutterstock


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2019)

The Physics Still Hiding in the Higgs Boson
By Natalie Wolchover/ Cosmology/ Particle Physics/ Physics/ Theoretical Physics/ QuantaMagazine/ quantamagazine.org

"No new particles have been found at the Large Hadron Collider since the Higgs boson in 2012, but physicists say there’s much we can still learn from the Higgs itself.

In 2012, particles smashed together in the Large Hadron Collider’s 27-kilometer circular tunnel conjured up the Higgs boson — the last missing particle predicted by the Standard Model of particle physics, and the linchpin that holds that decades-old set of equations together.

But no other new particles have materialized at the LHC, leaving open many mysteries about the universe that the Standard Model doesn’t address. A debate has ensued over whether to build an even more enormous successor to the LHC — a proposed machine 100 kilometers in circumference, possibly in Switzerland or China — to continue the search for new physics.

Physicists say there’s much we can still learn from the Higgs boson itself. What’s known is that the particle’s existence confirms a 55-year-old theory about the origin of mass in the universe. Its discovery won the 2013 Nobel Prize for Peter Higgs and François Englert, two of six theorists who proposed this mass-generating mechanism in the 1960s. The mechanism involves a field permeating all of space. The Higgs particle is a ripple, or quantum fluctuation, in this Higgs field. Because quantum mechanics tangles up the particles and fields of nature, the presence of the Higgs field spills over into other quantum fields; it’s this coupling that gives their associated particles mass.

But physicists understand little about the omnipresent Higgs field, or the fateful moment in the early universe when it suddenly shifted from having zero value everywhere (or in other words, not existing) into its current, uniformly valued state. That shift, or “symmetry-breaking” event, instantly rendered quarks, electrons and many other fundamental particles massive, which led them to form atoms and all the other structures seen in the cosmos.

But why? “Why should the universe decide to have this Higgs presence all over? That is a big, big question,” said Michelangelo Mangano, a particle theorist at CERN, the laboratory that houses the LHC......"





This 2018 collision event at the Large Hadron Collider appeared to produce a Higgs boson and a Z boson. The two gray cones represent jets of particles that decayed from a bottom and an anti-bottom quark, which likely decayed from a Higgs particle. The green lines depict an electron and a positron, which likely decayed from a Z boson.
Thomas McCauley ©2018 CERN


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2019)

CERN: Study Sheds Light on One of Physics' Biggest Mysteries - Why There Is More Matter Than Antimatter
By Marco Gersabeck/ Science & Technology/ The Conversation/ theconversation.com

"Why do we exist? This is arguably the most profound question there is and one that may seem completely outside the scope of particle physics. But our new experiment at CERN’s Large Hadron Collider has taken us a step closer to figuring it out.

To understand why, let’s go back in time some 13.8 billion years to the Big Bang. This event produced equal amounts of the matter you are made of and something called antimatter. It is believed that every particle has an antimatter companion that is virtually identical to itself, but with the opposite charge. When a particle and its antiparticle meet, they annihilate each other – disappearing in a burst of light.

Why the universe we see today is made entirely out of matter is one of the greatest mysteries of modern physics. Had there ever been an equal amount of antimatter, everything in the universe would have been annihilated. Our research has unveiled a new source of this asymmetry between matter and antimatter.

Antimatter was first postulated by Arthur Schuster in 1896, given a theoretical footing by Paul Dirac in 1928, and discovered in the form of anti-electrons, dubbed positrons, by Carl Anderson in 1932. The positrons occur in natural radioactive processes, such as in the decay of Potassium-40. This means your average banana (which contains Potassium) emits a positron every 75 minutes. These then annihilate with matter electrons to produce light. Medical applications like PET scanners produce antimatter in the same process.

The fundamental building blocks of matter that make up atoms are elementary particles called quarks and leptons. There are six kinds of quarks: up, down, strange, charm, bottom and top. Similarly, there are six leptons: the electron, muon, tau and the three neutrinos. There are also antimatter copies of these twelve particles that differ only in their charge....."





LHCb. Maximilien Brice et al./CERN


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 28, 2019)

World's Largest Atom Smasher May Have Just Found Evidence For Why Our Universe Exists
By Stephanie Pappas/ Astronomy/ Science/ Fox News/ foxnews.com

"For the first time ever, physicists at the world’s largest atom smasher have observed differences in the decay of particles and antiparticles containing a basic building block of matter, called the charm quark.

The finding could help explain the mystery of why matter exists at all.

"It's a historic milestone," said Sheldon Stone, a professor of physics at Syracuse University and one of the collaborators on the new research.

*Matter and antimatter*

Every particle of matter has an antiparticle, which is identical in mass but with an opposite electrical charge. When matter and antimatter meet, they annihilate one another. That's a problem. The Big Bang should have created an equivalent amount of matter and antimatter, and all of those particles should have destroyed each other rapidly, leaving nothing behind but pure energy. [Strange Quarks and Muons, Oh My! Nature’s Tiniest Particles Dissected]

Clearly, that didn't happen. Instead, about 1 in a billion quarks (the elementary particles that make up protons and neutrons) survived. Thus, the universe exists. What that means is that particles and antiparticles must not behave entirely identically, Stone told Live Science. They should instead decay at slightly different rates, allowing for an imbalance between matter and antimatter. Physicists call that difference in behavior the charge-parity (CP) violation.

The notion of the CP violation came from Russian physicist Andrei Sakharov, who proposed it in 1967 as an explanation for why matter survived the Big Bang.

"This is one of the criteria necessary for us to exist," Stone said, "so it's kind of important to understand what the origin of CP violation is."...."





The LHCb detector at CERN. (CERN)



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ten Things You Might Not Know About Particle Accelerators
By Sarah Witman/ Symmetry Magazine/ symmetrymagazine.org

"From accelerators unexpectedly beneath your feet to a ferret that once cleaned accelerator components, _Symmetry_ shares some lesser-known facts about particle accelerators.

The Large Hadron Collider at CERN laboratory has made its way into popular culture: Comedian Jon Stewart jokes about it on _The Daily Show,_ character Sheldon Cooper dreams about it on _The Big Bang Theory_ and fictional villains steal fictional antimatter from it in _Angels & Demons._

Despite their uptick in popularity, particle accelerators still have secrets to share. With input from scientists at laboratories and institutions worldwide, _Symmetry _has compiled a list of 10 things you might not know about particle accelerators....."





Illustration by Sandbox Studio, Chicago


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 7, 2019)

Large Hadron Collider Experiment Reveals Alien
Structure of a 'Pentaquark'


https://gizmodo.com/large-hadron-collider-experiment-reveals-alien-structur-1835308075.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2019)

MIT physicists: Social networks could hold the key to finding new particles.


https://arstechnica.com/science/201...-could-hold-the-key-to-finding-new-particles/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Who Really Found the Higgs Boson*
*By Neal Hartman/ Pocket Worthy/ getpocket.com*

*"The real genius in the Nobel Prize-winning discovery is not who you think it is.

To those who say that there is no room for genius in modern science because everything has been discovered, Fabiola Gianotti has a sharp reply. “No, not at all,” says the former spokesperson of the ATLAS Experiment, the largest particle detector at the Large Hadron Collider at CERN. “Until the fourth of July, 2012 we had no proof that nature allows for elementary scalar fields. So there is a lot of space for genius.”

She is referring to the discovery of the Higgs boson—potentially one of the most important advances in physics in the past half century. It is a manifestation of the eponymous field that permeates all of space, and completes the standard model of physics: a sort of baseline description for the existence and behavior of essentially everything there is.

By any standards, it is an epochal, genius achievement.

What is less clear is who, exactly, the genius is. An obvious candidate is Peter Higgs, who postulated the Higgs boson, as a consequence of the Brout-Englert-Higgs mechanism, in 1964. He was awarded the Nobel Prize in 2013 along with Francois Englert (Englert and his deceased colleague Robert Brout arrived at the same result independently). But does this mean that Higgs was a genius? Peter Jenni, one of the founders and the first “spokesperson” of the ATLAS Experiment Collaboration (one of the two experiments at CERN that discovered the Higgs particle), hesitates when I ask him the question...."





Illustration by Owen Freeman.


Richard

*


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 30, 2020)

What Do the Quark Oddities at the Large Hadron Collider Mean?










						What Do the Quark Oddities at the Large Hadron Collider Mean? | WIRED
					






					www-wired-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 27, 2020)

CERN scientists want to build an electron-positron collider that's a whopping 62 miles in circumference.




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/cern-scientists-want-to-build-an-electron-positron-collider-thats-a-whopping-62-miles-in-circumference/2020/06/26/3fe367f8-b6ed-11ea-a510-55bf26485c93_story.html
		

.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 2, 2020)

CERN wants to build a new $23 billion super-collider that's 100 kilometers long.










						CERN wants to build a new $23 billion super-collider that's 100 kilometers long
					

It would be a successor to the Large Hadron Collider to further study the Higgs boson particle.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2021)

Cern: scientists discover four new particles - here's why they matter.










						Cern: scientists discover four new particles – here's why they matter
					

The theory of tiny particles isn't complete.  But new discoveries are helping scientists expand it.




					theconversation.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## Brett (Mar 3, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> *Who Really Found the Higgs Boson*
> *By Neal Hartman/ Pocket Worthy/ getpocket.com
> 
> "The real genius in the Nobel Prize-winning discovery is not who you think it is.*
> ...




So Higgs couldn't find his own particle 
Probably lost in his sock drawer or out in the garage


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 24, 2021)

Strange pattern found inside world's largest atom smasher has physicists excited.










						Strange pattern found inside world’s largest atom smasher has physicists excited
					

Physicists could be on the verge of a major breakthrough as new results hint at a challenge to the standard model of particle physics.




					www.livescience.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 14, 2021)

After 48-year search, physicists discover ultra-rare 'triple glueball' particle.










						After 48-year search, physicists discover ultra-rare 'triple glueball' particle
					

This event was predicted in 1973 but had never been seen in the real world.




					www.livescience.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2021)

What is The Higgs Boson?










						What Is The Higgs Boson?
					

To understand the Higgs boson, we really need to talk about the Higgs field first. This field gives certain fundamental particles their mass, while also separating two of the four fundamental forces of nature from each other.




					www.sciencealert.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 31, 2021)

The Large lladron Collider might have just discovered new physics.











						The Large Hadron Collider might have just discovered new physics
					

CERN’s gargantuan particle collider could change everything by discovering a new force of nature.




					www.inverse.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 28, 2022)

The Higgs Boson could have kept our universe from 
collapsing 










						The Higgs boson could have kept our universe from collapsing
					

Other patches in the multiverse would have, instead, met their ends.




					www.space.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 14, 2022)

The Mysterious Forces Inside the Nucleus Grow a 
Little Less Strange 










						The Mysterious Forces Inside the Nucleus Grow a Little Less Strange | Quanta Magazine
					

The strong force holds protons and neutrons together, but the theory behind it is largely inscrutable. Two new approaches show how it works.




					www.quantamagazine.org
				




Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 4, 2022)

The Large Hadron Collider will explore the cutting
edge of physics after 3-year shutdown










						The Large Hadron Collider will explore the cutting edge of physics after 3-year shutdown
					

Scientists are gearing up to once more push the boundaries of the cutting edge of particle physics with the reopening of the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) at CERN after a three-year shutdown.




					www.space.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2022)

Ukrainian Scientists Want to Cut 1,000 Russians
From CERN, Home of the Large Hadron Collider










						CERN, Home of the Large Hadron Collider, Will Halt Future Collaborations With Russia
					

The ramifications could be huge: Russians make up about 8 percent of CERN’s entire staff.




					www.popularmechanics.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 8, 2022)

A Tiny Particle May Upend Physics And Our
Understanding of the Universe










						This Tiny Particle Could Upend What We THINK We Know About the Universe
					

The W boson, one of the universe’s fundamental particles, may be heavier than scientists previously thought.




					www.popularmechanics.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 8, 2022)

High-precision measurement of the W boson mass
with the CDF detector




			https://www.science.org/doi/full/10.1126/science.abk1781
		



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 22, 2022)

Large hadron collider: A revamp that could revolutionise physics










						Large hadron collider: A revamp that could revolutionise physics
					

The BBC gets an exclusive look at the upgraded machine helping to overhaul our understanding of the Universe.



					www.bbc.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 22, 2022)

CERN has restarted the Large Hadron Collider and it's more powerful than ever






__





						CERN has restarted the Large Hadron Collider – and it's more powerful than ever | BBC Science Focus Magazine
					

The hunt for dark matter is on.



					www.sciencefocus.com
				





Richard


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm still waiting for the black hole we were promised


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2022)

Large Hadron Collider restarts after three-year refit










						Large Hadron Collider restarts after three-year refit
					

The Large Hadron Collider (LHC), the largest and most powerful particle accelerator ever built, is ready to go back into service after a three-year overhaul and refit. On April 22, 2022 at 12:16 pm CEST, two proton beams with an injection energy of 450 GeV were sent in opposite directions around…




					newatlas.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2022)

PHYSICISTS ARE ON THE BRINK OF UNLOCKING AN ELUSIVE PARTICLE'S SECRETS










						Physicists are on the brink of unlocking an elusive particle’s secrets
					

In this edition of HORIZONS, read about a new era for particle physics, SpaceX and NASA's upcoming Crew-4 mission, and more.




					www.inverse.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 27, 2022)

Large Hadron Collider Breaks Proton Record Only
Days After 3-Year Shutdown






__





						Large Hadron Collider Breaks Proton Record Only Days After 3-Year Shutdown
					

Europe's Large Hadron Collider has started up its proton beams again at unprecedented energy levels after going through a three-year shutdown for maintenance and upgrades.




					www.sciencealert.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2022)

10 cosmic mysteries the Large Hadron Collider
could unravel










						10 cosmic mysteries the Large Hadron Collider could unravel
					

Investigating cosmic mysteries by smashing protons together.




					www.space.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 10, 2022)

Can the new-and-improved Large Hadron Collider
save particle physics?










						Can the new-and-improved Large Hadron Collider save particle physics?
					

The Standard Model may or may not be in trouble, but particle physics definitely needs saving. Here's what the new LHC can do.




					bigthink.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2022)

Large Hadron Collider finds new way to measure mass of a quark










						Large Hadron Collider finds new way to measure mass of a quark
					

The LHC's ALICE experiment detected a 'dead cone' in the aftermath of a proton-proton collision, paving the way for the direct measurement of the mass of a quark.




					www.space.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2022)

What's up with the W boson mass?









						What’s up with the W boson mass?
					

The CDF experiment at Fermilab measured the mass of the W boson and came up with an answer that no one expected.




					www.symmetrymagazine.org
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 6, 2022)

Please, don't build another Large Hadron Collider






__





						Please, don't build another Large Hadron Collider
					

A next-generation LHC++ could cost $100 billion. Here's why such a machine could end up being massive waste of money.




					bigthink.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 27, 2022)

Ten years after the Higgs discovery, what now for particle physics?










						Ten years after the Higgs discovery, what now for particle physics?
					

After the Higgs, the Large Hadron Collider was expected to find other theorised particles. It didn’t, but particle physicists are optimistic about a new era of experiment-led exploration




					www.newscientist.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 2, 2022)

Higgs boson: The 'God Particle' explained










						Higgs boson: The 'God Particle' explained
					

The existence of the Higgs boson completes the standard model of particle physics.




					www.space.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 2, 2022)

10 Years After the Higgs Boson, What's the Next Big Thing for Physics?










						10 Years After the Higgs Boson, What's the Next Big Thing for Physics?
					

We asked physicists to predict the discoveries that will blow our minds in the coming years.




					gizmodo.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 2, 2022)

How the Higgs Boson Ruined Peter Higgs's Life




			https://www.realclearscience.com/2022/07/02/how_the_higgs_boson_ruined_peter_higgss_life_840509.html
		



RICHARD


----------



## MLMarek (Jul 3, 2022)

Took only mechanics in college. Just read this article Friday. Very exciting since a diagram of the standard particle model was included.  Then read about the four fundamental forces  Since context is everything, had a Woo! moment since my understanding  has advanced to where I can now go back and tackle why Noether's theorem won the 2022 March Madness bracket https://insidetheperimeter.ca/physics-frenzy-battle-of-the-equations/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 4, 2022)

The Large Hadron Collider ls About to Ramp Up to Unprecedented Energy Levels






__





						The Large Hadron Collider Is About to Ramp Up to Unprecedented Energy Levels
					

Ten years after it discovered the Higgs boson, the Large Hadron Collider is about to start smashing protons together at unprecedented energy levels in its quest to reveal more secrets about how the universe works.




					www.sciencealert.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 4, 2022)

Physicists spellbound by deepening mystery of muon particle's magnetism










						Physicists spellbound by deepening mystery of muon particle’s magnetism - 3 Quarks Daily
					

Davide Castelvecchi in Nature: Last year, an experiment suggested that the elementary particle had inexplicably strong magnetism, possibly breaking a decades-long streak of victories for the leading theory of particle physics, known as the standard model. Now, revised calculations by several...




					3quarksdaily.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2022)

The third run ot the Large Hadron Collider has successtully started










						The third run of the Large Hadron Collider has successfully started
					

A round of applause broke out in the CERN Control Centre on 5 July at 4.47 p.m. CEST when the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) detectors switched on all subsystems and started recording high-energy collisions at the unprecedented energy of 13.6 TeV, ushering in a new physics season. This feat was...




					home.cern
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2022)

10 Years after the Higgs, Physicists Are Optimistic for More Discoveries










						10 Years after the Higgs, Physicists Are Optimistic for More Discoveries
					

The Large Hadron Collider recently reopened after upgrades and is ready to explore new territory




					www.scientificamerican.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2022)

CERN Physicists Discover Three New Exotic Particles










						CERN Physicists Discover Three New Exotic Particles | Sci.News
					

Physicists from the Large Hadron Collider beauty (LHCb) Collaboration at CERN’s Large Hadron Collider (LHC) announced today the observation of a strange pentaquark, a doubly charged tetraquark and its neutral partner.




					www.sci-news.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2022)

Large Hadron Collider scientists hail most
powerful collisions ever as detector gets back to work










						Large Hadron Collider scientists hail most powerful collisions ever as detector gets back to work
					

The famed particle-smasher reignited after years of technology upgrades.




					www.space.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 6, 2022)

10 years later, Higgs boson discoverers publish refined measurements










						10 years later, Higgs boson discoverers publish refined measurements
					

In new papers by the CMS and ATLAS collaborations, physicists detail high-precision results from Higgs boson studies—but no new physics (yet).




					www.symmetrymagazine.org
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 8, 2022)

CERN's Large Hadron Collider, the biggest experiment on Earth, is back in action










						CERN’s Large Hadron Collider, the biggest experiment on Earth, is back in action
					

The Geneva-based accelerator has just discovered three new particles after being fired up again following a three-year hiatus




					english.elpais.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 10, 2022)

Famous Higgs boson behaves just as expected, 'most comprehensive studies' confirm










						Famous Higgs boson behaves just as expected, 'most comprehensive studies' confirm
					

Scientists seem to understand the famous 'God Particle.'




					www.space.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hadron collider scientists discover three subatomic particles never seen before




			https://www.nbcnews.com/now/video/hadron-collider-scientists-discover-three-subatomic-particles-never-seen-before-143860805717
		



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 15, 2022)

A brief history of the Higgs boson, the Holy Grail of physics










						A brief history of the Higgs boson, the Holy Grail of physics
					

This month marks the 10th anniversary of the discovery of the Higgs boson, a true “Holy Grail” of science that had eluded detection for almost 50 years. But what exactly is this particle, and why is it so important? What has it taught us in the decade since its discovery – and more importantly,…




					newatlas.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 30, 2022)

Scientists At CERN Just Announced A TERRIFYING New Discovery! 








Richard


----------

